# Pcola Beach 8/12



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

In town for vacation (it’s become my annual thing).

A couple of small whiting and a couple of lady fish this am in the surf. 

There is some spotty weeds (not June grass).

I could not find any sand fleas with the rake. Where are all the sand fleas?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I can usually spot sand fleas digging under when the waves recede along the National Seashore near Langdon Beach but I haven't been out looking this week due to work. Check with Gulf Breeze Bait and tackle to see if they have them.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I believe you can see them easier and catch more at night:

https://youtu.be/3KECqDE0oX0


Good luck man!


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazingly Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle is currently out of live bait.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the video link. I will go have a look for them after dark tonight.


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn’t find any sand fleas around here last night.

Dead calm out here today. 8/13. A couple of whiting worth keeping. 
A sharp nose shark. One juvenile pompano (about 6”) both of those returned to the water.
Fed the fish plenty of frozen shrimp.
No grass here today either.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Hey brother, sent you a private message let me know if that interests you!


----------



## RfmTX (Jun 5, 2013)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Hey brother, sent you a private message let me know if that interests you!


Yes! thank you. I sent a reply.


----------

